# I apologize for any rude comments I made on this website



## Freestyler777 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hello,

I ask forgiveness for anyone I offended when I said that martial arts are useless and all that rot.  Karate is just as good, if not better, than submission wrestling.

What makes me say so?  I witnessed fights on youtube where guys who seemed frail and weak knocked out hard, dangerous thugs with karate moves.  I was suddenly humbled, for a long time I thought that grappling was the only truth in combat.  

But now I see that karate is VERY EFFECTIVE, and I shouldn't make blanket statements about all martial artists.  

I personally don't like to train in Karate, because I need something more physical and competitive, like BJJ, but traditional karate is effective and good.  I am humbled.

Thank you.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 22, 2007)

Freestyle we all have our opinions and I for one have not read what you said, but I'm glad you are able to see other side of the Martial Arts. No-one is ever perfect but we strive to be within ourself, you have taken a giant step by apologiging for what you believed to be wrong cudos to you.


----------



## Freestyler777 (Apr 22, 2007)

I started a topic called "Why isn't Zen emphasized more in martial arts dojos?"  People thought i was trying to convert them to another religion.  I responded with some stupid remarks about karate and traditional martial arts.  But what I saw made me realize that karate is not all hollywood.  It is effective like jiu-jitsu and I was a little bit deluded about combat sports.  I hope the people I offended see this post.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 22, 2007)

Freestyler777 said:


> I started a topic called "Why isn't Zen emphasized more in martial arts dojos?" People thought i was trying to convert them to another religion. I responded with some stupid remarks about karate and traditional martial arts. But what I saw made me realize that karate is not all hollywood. It is effective like jiu-jitsu and I was a little bit deluded about combat sports. I hope the people I offended see this post.


 

They will and you are a bigger man for saying this.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 22, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> They will and you are a bigger man for saying this.


 
I agree with Terry and keep posting!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 22, 2007)

No harm, no foul. Hell, I should of been asked to leave this site a long time ago...


----------



## stickarts (Apr 22, 2007)

I think a part of the forum is about communicating, learning, making a few mistakes here and there, sucking it up and moving ahead the better for it.

I look forward to future posts with you!


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 22, 2007)

My words might not carry the 'administrative' weight of *Terry*'s or *Brian*'s but I'm sure that it is the case that you will find that having the depth of character to apologise for an honest mistake will have only postive effects - well done, sir :tup:.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 22, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> My words might not carry the 'administrative' weight of *Terry*'s or *Brian*'s but I'm sure that it is the case that you will find that having the depth of character to apologise for an honest mistake will have only postive effects - well done, sir :tup:.


 

If anything your comments hold more wieght than ours you are a member and as a memeber your voice is loud and clear.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey, better late than never is what I always say.

And nothing wrong with loving what you do. Just appreciate the fact that what you do isn't for everyone and what someone else does may not be for you. May I suggest that you consider cross-training in other arts from time to time? I personally think it's the best way to really appreciate what a good martial artist in another art can do. :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 22, 2007)

green meanie said:


> Hey, better late than never is what I always say.
> 
> And nothing wrong with loving what you do. Just appreciate the fact that what you do isn't for everyone and what someone else does may not be for you. May I suggest that you consider cross-training in other arts from time to time? I personally think it's the best way to really appreciate what a good martial artist in another art can do. :asian:


 
Great comment


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 22, 2007)

I haven't read the post either, but it does take a special kind of person to say "I'm sorry" when and if they feel they're wrong and made someone mad.   I for one, am looking forward to reading more of your posts...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 23, 2007)

you have grown as a person by saying what you did in the first post in this thread.  We all make mistakes from time to time and realising that we made one is a big step.  Keep posting and enjoying your time here on MT


----------



## SageGhost83 (Jun 4, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> No harm, no foul. Hell, I should of been asked to leave this site a long time ago...


 
Yep, I have stepped in it quite a few times myself. Admitting that you made a mistake and making amends for it is a very important thing to do. It is nice to see that happening in this forum. If only people did it more often while out and about in public...


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 4, 2007)

I've never posted anything to apologize for ... LOL


----------



## Callandor (Jun 4, 2007)

You just demonstrated humility and strength, Freestyler. A mark of a true martial artist, regardless of style.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 4, 2007)

Go you!  Welcome back, have some coffee and keep the posts comin'!

You gonna eat that..?


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 4, 2007)

Freestyler777 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I ask forgiveness for anyone I offended when I said that martial arts are useless and all that rot.  Karate is just as good, if not better, than submission wrestling.
> 
> ...


Ummm ... at least you saw them on YouTube and ... not on your person.

I think what you're really finding out here is that assumptions are often pointless and wrong.  The kind of assumption you outline in your other post could indeed be fatal.  Of course, not all who study, train, learn are going to be effective, but it is wrong to say that because of those people that martial arts are worthless.

A good lesson to keep and apply to all areas of your life.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Tames D (Jun 4, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> I've never posted anything to apologize for ... LOL


You should apologize for this post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MartialArtHeart (Jun 16, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> You should apologize for this post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao.  Yes, that was a bit out of place.  A "jk" would've been nice.  ;-)
Nice, dude.  Really.  Kudos to you, and may the rest of us also be humbled by your newfound respect.  It's great to see firsthand that one can raise a reputation by showing respect, rather than making comments out of pride or anger.


----------

